
How the next version of IE, codenamed 'Spartan,' might support extensions - orand
http://www.zdnet.com/how-the-next-version-of-ie-codenamed-spartan-might-support-extensions-7000033685/
======
mundizzle
the only thing i care about for the next version of IE is progress on this
list...

[http://status.modern.ie/?iestatuses=notplanned,underconsider...](http://status.modern.ie/?iestatuses=notplanned,underconsideration&browserstatuses=notsupported,indevelopment,implemented&browsers=chrome,firefox,opera,safari&ieversion=11)

~~~
dstorey
You’ll be pleased to know that we just updated it yesterday. A good chunk of
ES6 is now under development. See the IE blog for further info:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2014/09/18/updates-to-
our...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2014/09/18/updates-to-our-platform-
roadmap.aspx)

------
jamespcole2
Not to be overly negative but if I had to guess the extensions system will be
hobbled and sub-par. This is just based on my years of experience with IE and
other MS products.

If it had an extension that could give me the hours of my life back that I
have spent trying to support their awful browsers that would be great though.

------
Argorak
Cortana, Spartan, are they lifting all their project names from Halo these
days?

------
ethana
I remember the IE panel of this year /BUILD, they said they were considering
adopting Webkit for future IE. Even if that wasn't true, time had really
changed.

------
zghst
If IE gets rebranded, I hope they change their dev strategy or at least open
source Trident. I can't stand waiting around for Microsoft to implement/fix
something. If Microsoft could open up its engine, IE would become the most
progressive browser in the world.

I for one would love to dig into Trident and get my hands dirty.

------
StavrosK
Is IE _at all_ relevant any more?

~~~
allegory
Yes definitely. Outside the fickle world of consumer internet usage, tech
media and devices/appliances (basically leaving businesses at all levels),
it's #1 and shows no sign of slowing down.

99.5% of our web hits are IE7-11 (financial sector). The other 0.5% is our dev
team's Firefox instances.

~~~
r00fus
Would that be in part due to Citrix? I know of several cases where friends in
that sector are forced to use Citrix and the only approved browser to access
intranet sites in that setup is IE...

~~~
allegory
We have a couple of clients using Citrix. It's on the way out though as to be
honest it's inflexible, knackers client performance and is of dubious value
these days.

------
stanziak
Extensions would be great, way better than the clunky dll addon system. I
really think they eventually have to rebrand (and I hope they do) IE because
of the notoriety it has gotten. Like something on the lines of Cortana....
that would be wonderful.

------
kevinkimball
poorly?

